

Do Vegans Secretly Wish They Could Eat Meat? - Manapp
http://iamverysmart.com/2015/07/20/do-vegans-secretly-wish-they-could-eat-meat/

======
tired_man
In-vitro meat grown as tissue will never be viable. If you want meat, you need
to add the ingredients that make "meat," which makes it almost as expensive as
growing meat naturally.

IMHO, some sort of tailored yeast or other will be the basis for a
commercially viable product.

